# $99 Ridgid Folding Miter Saw Stand @ Home Depot



## koa (Feb 15, 2011)

This was on sale for $99 last year and is back again. Good stand for $99.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-M...=28a74bc8b1aa11e6817a96b6c1c2a3150INT&cj=true


----------



## Defenestrate (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks. My back will probably thank you as well.

In my neck of the woods, the one linked above pretty much disappeared overnight. (17 in my local store went to almost none, and online seems to have sold out.)

However, the slightly bigger wheeled version of this -- http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-Mobile-Miter-Saw-Stand-with-Mounting-Braces-AC9946/206992161 -- is on for $99 as well.


----------



## koa (Feb 15, 2011)

Yeah, the one I bought yesterday is the new large wheel version. BTW Not that it really matters much, but the large wheel one has a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Joe Wood (Sep 20, 2005)

That one doesn't seem to have the legs under the rollers like this one does?


----------



## RMDailey (Nov 22, 2016)

I had the delta clone of the Ridgid SUV, not the picture Joe posted. It bent riding around in the Cargo Trailer. I left it standing in "Dolly Mode" with the saw attached, bungied to the wall. The latch also broke. 

I think it is too bulky, and not heavy duty enough. I also have my table saw on a Bosch Stand, not the same thing but the Bosch stand is much better built. I've gone back to a DIY miter saw stand. It stores better and is more stable and only cost $30. Maybe if you take better care of it and remove the saw in transport it would work for you.


----------



## 20 and Out (Apr 11, 2010)

That rigid stand is terrific. I have a Makita 12" on it and it makes moving around a breeze. One of my better buys.


----------



## Joe Wood (Sep 20, 2005)

20, does it have the support legs??


----------



## koa (Feb 15, 2011)

Joe Wood said:


> 20, does it have the support legs??



No support legs. You have a link for the one in the photo you posted?


----------



## Joe Wood (Sep 20, 2005)

Oh I just found that image but searched again and found it for sale here http://www.popularwoodworking.com/projects/versatile-miter-saw-stand 

but I've emailed Ridgid about it ..

looks like a much sturdier stand.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I just ordered the newer one with the bigger wheels. I have an older version that is still chugging along after 12 years. My Bosch axial will finally have a place to roost.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Joe Wood said:


> That one doesn't seem to have the legs under the rollers like this one does?


I have this one. It's beaten up. Not very well made but studies the job.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

I had the one with the stands under the legs they bent and didnt work great after a while. So i gave it away and bought the one that is on sale. Works pretty good but the locks for the out riggers are gone already and when you fold the saw the one on the bottom slides out. SO I bungy it to the saw


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Its wide. But then again, so is a sliding miter saw. Unless I need it, it doesn't ride with me. Believe it or not I prefer the sears deluxe miter saw stand. Its narrower (like the dewalt's) but has wheels. Works very well, and has the quick detach frame to remove the saw for transport if needed (like the dewalt).


----------

